# Vintage pedals



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone here staying true to form and running vintage pedals or are you running newer pedals? I have the original LX pedals on my old Cannondale and they work good, but I'm thing of changing to something modern.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I have 20 pairs of first gen Shimano M737 SPD's for all my old bikes. They work the same (albeit heavier) as the newer M959's I run on two other bikes.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Clipless = Vintage? I guess technically that's true.










Full confession: I've been running clipless (M970) on all my "rider" bikes for about two years now because I can't find good clips/straps shoes any more. :sad:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Old pedals for old bikes: Check


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I use either MKS custom nuevo track pedals, Superbe Pro, or any one of my old Suntour beartraps or XT pedals from the late 80s.

The MKS are the best by far. Trying to still get Special Ed large toe clips isn't easy though.


----------



## kumachan (Mar 24, 2012)

I had, and was happy with, the original Shimano flat pedals on my 80's Fisher until some schmuck stole the right side pedal last month! Hijack: any opinion on Brooklyn Metal Works Veggieburger pedals?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I still use Grafton Speed Traps and Onza H.O. pedals. I like the H.O. so much I bought a few pair and put them on my modern bikes as well.I have read about others' problems with the Onzas but to this day I've never experienced any problem getting in or out of them on any bike. And the Ti version is so very light.

Having said that, I am looking for a set of nice 737s for the build currently underway.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

i love old beartraps but my klein mantra is running crank brothers 50/50s


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Time ATAC.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have forgotten how to ride on flats or in toe clips, so my XC Pro and KKT Lightning pedals see no use. 

All of my riders have 1st generation Ritchey clipless pedals.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't, but my wife doesn't like to ride clipless (or with toeclips) offroad so she has a set of old XT pedals on one bike, and Suntour BMX pedals on another.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I have Suntour, Shimano, KKT, or MKS pedals for display purposes on my old bikes, but I use M737 pedals for riding, both vintage and modern. I don't like float, and I don't know of any modern pedals with fixed position cleats (at least until the Speedplay Syzr is released) so I'm stuck using 20 year old bricks. Anyone got a set of SH-50 cleats they want to sell?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have 737 clipless on a number of bikes. Some with M730 and M735. Some also have SR MTP-126, 127 and 129 Lowfat's Have a couple 80's oldies with MKS.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I just raced my 1990 Attitude last night complete with M735 pedals and clips.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

I still use some Nashbar Wellgo pedals I bought in the early 90's.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Anyone here staying true to form and running vintage pedals or are you running newer pedals?


onzas. on every bike i own. since 1992, now and forever.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

I rode off-road on road and cross bikes in the 80s—thought mtbs were too heavy and slow. By 1985 I was riding Look pedals and by 1987 was using Time. Finally got my first mtb in 1992 and was still using Time road pedals. Raced Expert class a few times in the early 90s using Time road pedals, too. I tried a few mtb cliplesss pedals by Shimano and Look but when Speedily Frogs came out I was sold and have used them ever since on all my bikes.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I use vintage flat pedals when I cruise around town or go to the coffee shop. However, for riding off-road I use "modern" clipless pedals. Modern is in quotes because most of the clipless pedals that I use on the old bikes are from the 90's - I have several pairs of m737 and m525 pedals and these go on the old bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I use a pair of suntour xc pro flat pedals on my road bike. On my mtbs, it's Time atacs cause they are perfect for mud, grime which were the conditions when i started hitting trails. I like soft shoes for road riding and sidis for mtb.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*a little more vintage pedal goodness*

mmmm... good.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My bar hopping bike has a pair of huge Sakae beartraps that I've had since the eighties


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

My experience with Onza's also.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

When I saw that pic I really thought it undermines RC's point.
In my quiver, some SPDs, some XT clip and strap, a couple Suntour clip and strap and in the winter my Mukluk wears Campagnolo flat pedals.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> When I saw that pic I really thought it undermines RC's point.


said picture was included with deliberate intent. onza-induced premature release has been a part of my riding life for more than 20 years. to say i've grown accustomed to it would only understate my point. the picture says it all.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

You got a stash of cleats?


----------



## twestengineering (Jul 22, 2008)

Vintage pedals seem to be easier to find than vintage (non-spd) shoes. Anyone have any suggestions for good options for toe-clip style shoes? It seems strange to run SPDs on pre-1991 bikes and it would be really cool to find some shoes that would go with my 1991 Bridgestone MB-2.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I see vintage sidis all the time on eBay. That would be the first place to look


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

clapped out onza pedals also make superior soapdishes


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

I constantly look for the old sakae low fat comp pedals, always loved them still have a pair and just refurbed a pair of the low fat with the black cage [ not comps]


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I rode Speedplay Frogs for years, then tried Ritchey Logics, which were decent. Now that I'm on a fat bike, it's flats only and I'm loving it. Chesters are on their way to replace the stock Diamondback flats.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

730s. I put that **** on everything. And a bunch more in a box in case anything follows me home.


----------

